# What ladies Golf set/package?



## who_me (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Everyone!

I'm a newcomer to golf (have had a few lessons) and was looking into purchasing my own set. What would you recommend? There's so many different brands etc. I know I'll be sticking with golf for years to come so was thinking of maybe getting something a little more expensive now rather than upgrade further down the line. I was thinking more in the £300 region...do these exist? As the only ones I can find at between £100-200 and of course there's the £500-600 which I think is a bit rich for me. This may sound silly but I'd rather have a stand bag than a cart (no muddy bags for me  ) they don't seem to exist as part of the package for ladies though  Does anyone have any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------

